# Browning X Bolt Stainless Hunter 25-06



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I hate to sell this beauty, but my wife and I are having a child in 2 months and then heading to medical school in the fall. Browning X Bolt Stainless Hunter in 25-06. Beautiful wood stock, excellent condition. I've only hunted with this rifle one morning and filled my tag quickly. Less than 120 rounds (if that) fired. This rifle has spent most of its time in a case. I have a silver Nikon Monarch 2.5-10X42 BDC scope mounted in Leupold mounts. I would like to sell as a package. 

$1100 for Rifle/Scope

I also have reloading supplies as well: 
- Hornady Dies (FL and Seating)
-Lee Neck Size Die 
- Hornady 100 gr. SP bullets (I'd say 70 pieces) , 20 100 gr. Barnes TTSX, 20 110 Nosler Accubond, 70 or more pieces of Hornady 75 gr VMAX 
- 50 Unfired Remington brass, 40 1x fired Hornady brass, 10 1x fired mixed, 30 2x fired mixed brass.
- Partial boxes of Federal premium 100 gr Nosler BT, 117 Sierra Gameking ammo

All these for $100

Total Package for $1200.

Contact Rob @ 208- 680-5531 or send a PM


----------

